# Which is better lg 32lm6400 or lm6410?



## vaibhav270284 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello friends,
   I want to buy led tv which gives good picture quality and also gives soft picture.No strain to the eyes....
   I have selected 32lm6400 and 32lm6410 from lg difference bet two is given below
1.for 6410-ips lcd panel
   for 6400-ips led lcd panel
2. for 6410-edge backlight
    for 6400-led plus
3.for 6410 usb -movie playback
   for 6400 usb-divx hd
4. for 6410-wifibuilt in
   for 6400-wifi ready
5. for 6400-triple xd engine
    for 6410-xd engine
plz write which is better?


----------



## Minion (Feb 25, 2013)

^^They both have same PQ only difference is wifi.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 26, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^^They both have same PQ only difference is wifi.



Minion, you pretty much hit it right on the nose!  The LM6400 and the LM6410 are exactly the same TV except for one difference: the WiFi.  The LM6400 is WiFi ready, and the LM6410 has built in WiFi.  What this means is that in order for the LM6400 to connect to a wireless router, you must first purchase a USB WiFi dongle.  With the LM6410, the TV will connect to a wireless router straight out of the box.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Feb 26, 2013)

Look like there is a lot of confusion between these to models from lg as I have seen a similar thread about the same topic previously as well. The major difference between both the models is the Wi Fi only as LM6400 is Wi Fi ready and 6410 has in bulit Wi Fi. Better check out this URL to have a more clear idea on what to get *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/165217-lg-32lm3410.html.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Feb 27, 2013)

When it comes to picture quality there is no such noticeable difference however, and i checked LG webite and found 6410 has edge led and 6400 has led plus backlighting but i am sure both have LED Plus backlighting. Only the noticeable difference is wifi and other technical connotations are almost the same.


----------



## Sam22 (Mar 1, 2013)

As everyone said that there isn't much difference between both the models except the Wi Fi feature, so there isn't much great difference between both the models. Though my suggestion would be to go for LM6410 only as they have inbuilt WiFi in them.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 2, 2013)

How much difference in price?


----------



## munish51 (Mar 15, 2013)

Both smart tv sets are good but apart from specifications which you have mentioned in your thread for 6400 model there are some more features available in this lg model like resolution upscaler, micro pixel control, 1920 x 1080 resolution and much more. Now you can choose the model as per your room requirement, budget and space because tv is just like a piece of furniture that can only take a space in your room in a permanent way.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 15, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> How much difference in price?



Technically the LM6400 SHOULD be cheaper since it doesn't have built-in WiFi.  However, from what I've seen in online retailer sites, the LM6410 is actually cheaper on some sites such as Flipkart lists the 42LM6400 at Rs. 74,499 and the 42LM6410 at Rs. 72,999.  I have no idea why, but that's just the way it is, I guess!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2013)

So I think its better to buy 6410 Model


----------



## Sam22 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like the OP of this thread has forgotten that he asked for some recommendation here.....


----------



## warlord131 (May 27, 2013)

LGWRSherlock,
There are new TVs in the LA series. Is there any difference in the PQ or features between the new 32LA6200 and 32LM6410.

It is listed on the LG website: LG 32LA6200 | LG Electronics IN


----------

